# Heat Transfers/Sublimation onto Skateboards



## jwcollect (Oct 24, 2007)

Anyone know what's used and what the process is to apply heat transfers to skateboards?

Thanks


----------



## The Mad Designer (Dec 29, 2007)

dont know the process but check out boardpusher.com


----------

